# MTB-Touren im Teutoburger Wald bei Bielefeld?



## CarbonKid (10. April 2007)

Liebe Ostwestfalen,

kann mir bitte jemand Touren nahe Bielefeld (nehme an, das wäre dann der Teutoburger Wald) empfehlen? Gibts da nen Bikeguide?

Ich bin für jeden Höhenmeter dankbar. 

Danke schomma,
CarbonKid


----------



## Mountain77 (10. April 2007)

Schau dich auch mal Rund um Bad Iburg (Ecke Osnabrück-Bielefeld) um. Ich war letztes WE das erste Mal dort und es ist Wahnsinn was es dort an Strecken gibt...trotz Sturmschäden. 
Mit ner Wanderkarte solltest Du dort die wichtigsten Ecken finden.

Gruß M.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CarbonKid (12. April 2007)

Danke, will do. Gehts da auch bergauf?


----------



## Mountain77 (15. April 2007)

CarbonKid schrieb:


> Danke, will do. Gehts da auch bergauf?



Sind schöne knackige Anstiege dort. Höhenmeter wirst Du schnell zusammenbekommen.


----------



## Echinopsis (18. April 2007)

Kuck mal hier rein. Da findest du Leute aus dem Teuto zwischen Bielefeld und Detmold. Im Teuto kann man durch das viele Auf und Ab und etliche knackige Anstiege schon ein paar Höhenmeter zusammenbekommen.


----------



## Hundebein (12. April 2009)

bräuchte auch mal nen paar gute neue touren, starte öfters an der sparrenburg und fahr dann bis oenhausen und zurück


----------



## Grizzly Beer (20. Mai 2009)

Also wir fahren immer in der Gegend vom eisernen Anton...    Da gibts schöne Wege...   

MfG Clemens


----------



## vogel23 (26. April 2011)

Moin, ich bin ab mittwoch in bielefeld, in brackwede! suche leute mit denen ich in der kommenden woche mal ne runde drehen kann, hab fast immer zeit, nur der start sollte auch mit dem rad erreichbar sein, also eiserner anton klingt schon gut


----------

